# Great Site For I-95 Users



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi all
since I will be leaving tomorrow for Fl. sunny and taking I-95 for a good part of the trip, I searched for misc. info and came across this site and thought it had a lot of usefull information.







http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm

rabbit25


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice site.....

wish I would be using it this year.

Possibly next year!!!

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

rabbit25 said:


> Hi all
> since I will be leaving tomorrow for Fl. sunny and taking I-95 for a good part of the trip, I searched for misc. info and came across this site and thought it had a lot of usefull information.
> 
> 
> ...


Rabbit25

Have a safe and great trip.

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

rabbit25 said:


> Hi all
> since I will be leaving tomorrow for Fl. sunny and taking I-95 for a good part of the trip, I searched for misc. info and came across this site and thought it had a lot of usefull information.
> 
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip and thanks for the link. We are heading for Florida in April (no Outback) for a cruise. We will use the info.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a good and safe trip rabbit25
Thanks for the link bookmarked it already maybe a trip down there next year.

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

rabbit25,

Great link. sunny Hope you have a safe and enjoyable trip.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rabbit25 said:


> Hi all
> since I will be leaving tomorrow for Fl. sunny and taking I-95 for a good part of the trip, I searched for misc. info and came across this site and thought it had a lot of usefull information.
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thanks, rabbit 25. We live up here near the north end of I-95. Just about any travel we do takes us on 9 for at least some part.

Thx and have a great trip action


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

This is great! We are leaving for Florida next Friday pulling the Outback all the way down I-95. This will come in handy.

have a great and safe trip.

Wayne


----------

